
New App Store Review Guidelines allow trial period (3.1.1) - tambourine_man
https://developer.apple.com/app-store/review/guidelines/
======
tambourine_man
“Non-subscription apps may offer a free time-based trial period before
presenting a full unlock option by setting up a Non-Consumable IAP item at
Price Tier 0 that follows the naming convention: “14-day Trial.” Prior to the
start of the trial, your app must clearly identify its duration, the content
or services that will no longer be accessible when the trial ends, and any
downstream charges the user would need to pay for full functionality. Learn
more about managing content access and the duration of the trial period using
Receipts and Device Check.”

------
makecheck
It’d be nice if apps could have a simple marker on the store saying “free
trial” or something, with all the mechanics handled magically by Apple.

Instead this sounds like it’ll still just have the uselessly-vague “In-App
Purchases” tag, leaving it to buyers to inefficiently figure out what an app
really costs. Hope I’m wrong.

